# All Murdered out



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)

any of you roll Murdered out paint on your ride, got pics? post them..


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

:wow: 
Da fuck's murdered out? :uh:


----------



## 19jaquez84 (Mar 27, 2009)

www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=394643


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

I wish this was Mine! Its Murdered out I just Didn't get Good Pics  but this Stang is Sick I think lol :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 6 2010, 03:00 PM~18499601
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :twak:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 6 2010, 04:30 PM~18499775
> *:twak:
> *


 :uh: :tears: :ugh: It's Better than Nothing isn't it?  :tongue:


----------



## bigshod (Feb 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by cutebratt04_@Sep 6 2010, 03:42 PM~18499845
> *:uh:  :tears:  :ugh: It's Better than Nothing isn't it?  :tongue:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## cutebratt04 (Sep 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by bigshod_@Sep 6 2010, 05:03 PM~18499967
> *:h5:
> *


Lol :biggrin:


----------



## NY-BOSSMAN (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 6 2010, 05:13 PM~18499258
> *:wow:
> Da fuck's murdered out? :uh:
> *


1. murdered out 
...When a vehicle has both black paint and black aftermarket wheels. The window tint should also be really dark and other aftermarket accessories such as black taillight covers etc. should aid in blacking out the ride.
That escalade is truly murdered out man. 
black paint wheels murdered urban assault vehicle 

2. Murdered Out 
FLAT BLACK/Matte Black paint job/rims...headlights, tail lights, windows need to be blacked out as well, no gloss can be on the car....
"damn son!!!! ur ride is not only blacked out, but its MURDERED OUT son!!! DO WORK!!"
murdered out blacked stealth matte flat black do work son sickness


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)

Murdered out means your ride is ALL black no chrome at all, black rims, black flat or satin paint, tinted windows, bumpers black, triple black


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)

> I wish this was Mine! Its Murdered out I just Didn't get Good Pics  but this Stang is Sick I think lol :cheesy: :biggrin:
> 
> 
> > sweet, just needs black rims and its on


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Murdered out is a gay way of saying blacked out.

How the fuck does "murdered out" describe a blacked out car?

Wannabe tough guys trying to sound cool...


...fell short homie.


----------



## 3RDCOASTRUCK (Dec 3, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 7 2010, 03:33 AM~18504514
> *Murdered out is a gay way of saying blacked out.
> 
> How the fuck does "murdered out" describe a blacked out car?
> ...


 :roflmao:


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 7 2010, 04:33 AM~18504514
> *Murdered out is a gay way of saying blacked out.
> 
> How the fuck does "murdered out" describe a blacked out car?
> ...


 :happysad: :werd: 
Looks like mini-trucker garbage to me :angry:


----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)




----------



## Cheeseburger (Jul 30, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 7 2010, 03:33 AM~18504514
> *Murdered out is a gay way of saying blacked out.
> 
> How the fuck does "murdered out" describe a blacked out car?
> ...


this is the correct term, nothing gay about it, looks tight as fuck


----------



## lowdeville (Jul 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Cheeseburger_@Sep 7 2010, 05:40 PM~18509172
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thought you said flat everything,no shine?
I'm powdercoating the rims on my RT challenger over winter,flat black on a glossy car.


----------



## SWITCHCRAFT (Jan 13, 2002)

if you own a lowrider that's murdered out you will live by that name because someone will kill you for doing it


----------



## CHEVYMAN480 (Apr 21, 2009)




----------



## BBIGBALLING (Mar 1, 2002)

that lambo and the lincoln go hard in da paint all murdered out I like that real talk


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Cheeseburger_@Sep 7 2010, 06:46 PM~18509234
> *this is the correct term, nothing gay about it, looks tight as fuck
> *


AH, PEOPLE BEEN CALLING IT BLACKED OUT, WHITED FOR SOME TIME. AND IN THE EARLY 90'S THEY CALLED IT BLOODED OR CRIPPED OUT. SO THAT IS SOME BULLSHIT THAT SOMEONE CAME UP WITH TRYING TO BE COOL....SOUNDS PRETTY STUPID HONESTLY.

MURDERED OUT


----------



## JesusChrist (Aug 11, 2004)

Didnt know, cars looking before being painted was cool :|


----------



## BlueBerry (Nov 21, 2006)

Thought it was "MURKED OUT" ?????



You'd thing Murdered out would be all* Red *


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Sep 7 2010, 04:33 AM~18504514
> *Murdered out is a gay way of saying blacked out.
> 
> How the fuck does "murdered out" describe a blacked out car?
> ...


x3 :thumbsup: :yes: :yes:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

blacking out rims is the poor mans way of saying that they cant afford chrome. :barf:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowdeville_@Sep 7 2010, 07:47 PM~18509245
> *thought you said flat everything,no shine?
> I'm powdercoating the rims on my RT challenger over winter,flat black on a glossy car.
> *


flat black on rims makes the rims look like they are covered in brake dust. :barf:


----------



## DARKJUGGERNAUT (Apr 14, 2004)

some needs to turn off mtv murdered out means something totally different..but people try to act tough so they flip it..i like the dark look but i wouldnt say murdered out..


----------



## 79 cutty (Sep 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Cheeseburger_@Sep 7 2010, 04:33 PM~18509113
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Why did you ask for pictures and then the topic is just full of you posting pics you already had?  :wow:


----------



## KERRBSS (Jan 28, 2005)

Since when did a flat black paint job become sweet?


----------



## Stomper714 (Jun 1, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SIX1RAG_@Sep 16 2010, 06:27 PM~18585886
> *Since when did a flat black paint job become sweet?
> *


:dunno: :uh:


----------



## backbumpin (Mar 31, 2007)

some of these motherfuckers look like they need some lotion on em.


----------



## DYABLITO (Oct 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BlueBerry_@Sep 9 2010, 07:10 PM~18527664
> *Thought it was "MURKED OUT" ?????
> You'd thing Murdered out would be all Red
> *


X2
 

















:0 :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## CoupeDeville (Jan 26, 2008)

I use the Spanish term "Negrod out" for tha paisas. :biggrin:


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

yeah I don't like the term "murdered out" either


----------

